# Delta Powerflare



## Mr. Jim (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,
I just found this Forum & it seems very informative & fun, My father in law was an avid flashlight collector & gave me this "Delte Flashing Powerflare" that is in great shape except it in missing the bulb. The bottom reads that it uses a mazda 26 or equivilent, I have been looking everywhere I could think of for a bulb for about a year now. I can't find a resorce to cross match the bulb to an eqivulent, So my questions, to just throw out there are;

What bulb will work in this light?
&
is the flashing controled by the bulb? (like a flashing filiment)
or is the flashing coontroled by an internal flassher?​ 
Also any info Age or background info about light would be great.​ 
I know this is a lot to ask for a first post from a newbie, but I have been wondering about this light for a long Time & hope I get closer to knowing more about it. I thinkl its pretty cool looking & what to play with it !!!
Thanks in advance
Jim


----------



## S Jay (Sep 2, 2010)

This light takes a standard 2-spring 6-volt lantern battery. Delta's of this vintage typically used a screw-base flasher bulb. A "407" is the correct bulb for 6 volts...this bulb is readily available online or at your local hardware store.


----------



## Mr. Jim (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks S jay I will look for that bulb, #407,
I will let ya know how it goes
Jim:twothumbs


----------



## Mr. Jim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Again for the bulb info, I got some today & it works GREAT !! really Cool the way it flashes,
Anybody know how old this would be?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## S Jay (Sep 21, 2010)

The online flashlight museum (flashlightmuseum.com) lists that light as being from 1935. During the 20's and 30's some really great lights were made....several examples of which adorn my living room.

Beware of your attraction to the flashing light...it has led many others to complete addiction.

Enjoy.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Sep 22, 2010)

Is this your lantern? Very cool looking!

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Delta-Flashlight-Red-Power-Flare-Flashing-Safety-Lantern-6V-1935


----------



## Mr. Jim (Sep 27, 2010)

Backpacker Light said:


> Is this your lantern? Very cool looking!
> 
> http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Delta-Flashlight-Red-Power-Flare-Flashing-Safety-Lantern-6V-1935


 
Yes that is it !! Mine is in much better shape, BTW SJay, I can see your point about the lights, I am looking for others now, 
I'll see if I can get a picture up
Jim


----------

